
Boeing 737 Max: What went wrong? - mhb
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-47553174
======
mhb
Boeing 737 MAX crash and the rejection of ridiculous data:

[https://philip.greenspun.com/blog/2019/04/08/boeing-737-max-...](https://philip.greenspun.com/blog/2019/04/08/boeing-737-max-
crash-and-the-rejection-of-ridiculous-data/#comments)

